# Fort Collins



## mccurdy21 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi all, this is probably a long shot but I figured I would ask. I am in town looking for a place to live as my company is moving me out here in a couple weeks. Well, I saw that the Rist Canyon ride is taking place this weekend and I was thinking about attending. My only problem is that I don't have a bike to ride. Is there anyone out there that has a spare I could bum for the weekend? I would be willing to fork up $50 bucks or so. Either way I would like to get something to ride around town as well. If you do that would be great If you are reluctant to loan I understand.


----------



## DaveN (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome to Fort Collins! 

Another option you might consider is to contact Joe Bagley at New World Sports. He has Ultegra level bikes in about the price range you are proposing. http://www.newworldsportsllc.com/fort_collins_bike_rentals.aspx 

I imagine if the weather's good, most will be either riding their bike in the event or somehow out-and-about around it.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Ah Rist Canyon . . . what a lovely last push to the top.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up on the road race, I'd completely forgotten about it. I was planning on heading up Rist saturday, but will be avoiding it now. Probably a good day for a cup of coffee in Estes.

Welcome to town.


----------



## mccurdy21 (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, I ended up going with New World Sports, Joe was great and hooked me up with everything I needed, down to water bottles, a map, tube, locks... Oh, and FoCo rocks, already met some friends down there, did some cycling, beer drinking and such I have a feeling I will fit right in. 

Thanks for all the help/advice here


----------

